
So Much to Read, So Little Time - jcr
http://psi.sagepub.com/content/17/1/4.full?ijkey=0GSjhNaccRKTY&keytype=ref&siteid=sppsi
======
jcr
There was also an article in the Guardian on the submitted paper.

[http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/jan/29/speed-
reading-c...](http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/jan/29/speed-reading-
claims-discredited-by-new-report)

~~~
dang
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10921411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10921411).

